# Tenerife



## Rickiebear (Apr 13, 2009)

Hi All, first time user, looking for other ex-pats in Tenerife or space on this forum.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Rickiebear said:


> Hi All, first time user, looking for other ex-pats in Tenerife or space on this forum.



I think there are one or two from Teneriffe, Are you there or just thinking about it??

Jo


----------



## Rickiebear (Apr 13, 2009)

Hi JoJo, We have an apartment in Tenerife, using it for holidays at the moment with the intention of spending the winter months there in retirement. We want to be part of the local community but realise that English friends will be very important as well.


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

Welcome to the forum Rickiebear. That's a nice place to spend the winter months.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Chica said:


> Welcome to the forum Rickiebear. That's a nice place to spend the winter months.


yes I´ve heard that. Apparently the winters are very mild, much more so than the Mainland - it was freezing in andalucia this winter!!

Jo


----------



## Rickiebear (Apr 13, 2009)

Hi, I first went to tenerife as a child with my parents in 1971. I have had many holidays there since, often in the winter months. We chose to buy there rather than the mainland because of the warmer months. We were ther last November and this March and the weather was lovely, although the locals were complaining that at 16 degrees it was cold. We were able to spend many days on the beach between 10 and 3, and came back with a lovely tan. Most apartments don't have any heating, because it is not needed.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Rickiebear said:


> Hi, I first went to tenerife as a child with my parents in 1971. I have had many holidays there since, often in the winter months. We chose to buy there rather than the mainland because of the warmer months. We were ther last November and this March and the weather was lovely, although the locals were complaining that at 16 degrees it was cold. We were able to spend many days on the beach between 10 and 3, and came back with a lovely tan. Most apartments don't have any heating, because it is not needed.


Stop it, you´re making me jealous  !!!!!!!!

At the risk of repeating myself (I´ve moaned about this on here all winter!), I was surprised at how cold Spain is in the winter. Many a morning I was scraping ice off my windscreen. Yes "when" the sun came out it was warm, but it didnt very often and there was always a chilly wind... and as for the house, all those tiled floors and walls made it impossible to get and keep warm!

Jo xxxx


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Yes, I have half a mind to go there to set up a new project. I have just come back from a meeting about just this. I have spent a lot of time in Tenerife over the years and whilst I do not like it as much as the mainland, I do like the winter weather. 

I am afraid of it being too claustrophobic if I am there for an extended period but the fact that I do not seem to have felt warm since October and that Tenerife may well be in La Liga next season does make it attractive. Jojo - you'd love the weather. Not sure about the football LOL


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

SteveHall said:


> Yes, I have half a mind to go there to set up a new project.......................
> 
> ........... Jojo - you'd love the weather. Not sure about the football LOL


Thats a deal then steve, we´ll run away to Teneriffe together lol 

Jo xxxxx


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Don't play spoof with me Jojo. You will lose! 

I can even get there safely (ferry - ok, long ferry but still do-able) 

Your car or mine? 

Guys, this could be fun!!


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Jojo. Gorgeous in Los Cristianos on a web-cam - Alhaurín de la Torre?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

SteveHall said:


> Don't play spoof with me Jojo. You will lose!
> 
> I can even get there safely (ferry - ok, long ferry but still do-able)
> 
> ...


lets do it, I´m sick of the rain here!!!!!!!

Jo xxxxx


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Ferry at 23,30 tonight? 

Put the dog into kennels or bring it with you?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

SteveHall said:


> Ferry at 23,30 tonight?
> 
> Put the dog into kennels or bring it with you?


KENNELS!! stop tempting me, with the weather as it is here I could quite easily. Actually, I may have a serious look at Teneriffe. It seems to have a lot of good points, altho I´ve always thought its a bit too "touristy", but like most places I´m sure there are different areas to suit everyone

Jo xxxxxx


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

An island of huge contrasts - far from the maddening crowd to wall to wall headbangers. We'd not live in Los Cristianos.... apart from that you could tempt me anywhere.

I personally prefer Puerto Cruz or Santa Cruz - if you see cheap property near La Laguna or Los Rodeos it's because it RAINS there!!!


----------



## Rickiebear (Apr 13, 2009)

I seem to have started something here!! Oh dear and a newbee!!

We live just a 20 minute walk out of the centre of Puerto. So it is quiet when we want it, but the town and beaches are there as well. We did no like the southern resorts, Ok for a holiday, (maybe), but not to live. We like Puerto an old traditional town with a good black sandy beach (volcanic sand), an award winning sea water lido on the sea front and a good range of shops and restaurants. Prices are still cheaper than UK. Just outside Puerto is a new shoppin mall with all the high street shops. Santa Cruz, the capital, is a short bus ride away. All this and warm weather all the year round.


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

I'm up for it but I see that Jojo has spoofed out already.

20 mins out? Where are you - near the Botanical Gardens? Can we have a coffee when I get there?


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

Did you really have to scrape the ice of your car JoJo??? I haven't seen ice, snow or my breath since I've lived in Torrox!!


----------



## Rickiebear (Apr 13, 2009)

I Steve, no the other way, near Taoro Park. There is also an English church there consecrated in 1893, one of the local hotels houses the English library and the English school is celebrating its 60th birthday this year.


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Rickiebear said:


> I Steve, no the other way, near Taoro Park. There is also an English church there consecrated in 1893, one of the local hotels houses the English library and the English school is celebrating its 60th birthday this year.


Yes, know where you are! Get the kettle on - only me!!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Chica said:


> Did you really have to scrape the ice of your car JoJo??? I haven't seen ice, snow or my breath since I've lived in Torrox!!


Yes I did!! just after christmas, there were several days when there was ice on the car and the temperature according to my car was just 1c. The moutains behind us had snow on them and it was bl**dy freezing!!!!! In fact ice or not, this winter has been very cold! 

Jo


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Please note that Jojo has not officialy admitted that she has been spoofed out. She was not at the dockside for the ferry so I had to leave without her. ¡Sin *******! (probably anatomically correct LOL)


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

SteveHall said:


> Please note that Jojo has not officialy admitted that she has been spoofed out. She was not at the dockside for the ferry so I had to leave without her. ¡Sin *******! (probably anatomically correct LOL)



Well you know how it is Steve, two kids, three dogs and I´ve just managed to get Ruby back into the International school...... However, I AM seriously looking into the possiblities!!??

Jo


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Spoofed out! Good job they have wifi on the ferry.


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

jojo said:


> Well you know how it is Steve, two kids, three dogs and I´ve just managed to get Ruby back into the International school...... However, I AM seriously looking into the possiblities!!??
> 
> Jo



That's good news on Ruby's school, Jojo. Hopefully it will be smoother sailing now!

Tallulah.x


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Smoother sailing???? She never caught the ferry!


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

SteveHall said:


> Smoother sailing???? She never caught the ferry!


Of course! Pardon the pun!!!

Tallulah.x


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

SteveHall said:


> Smoother sailing???? She never caught the ferry!



Oh dear, you´re not gonna let that rest now are you!!!!! 

Jo xxxxx


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

jojo said:


> Oh dear, you´re not gonna let that rest now are you!!!!!
> 
> Jo xxxxx


you need to up the ante Jo!!! Spoof him out! Go girl!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

My_Name_is_Tallulah said:


> you need to up the ante Jo!!! Spoof him out! Go girl!



I´m no good at playing "spoof" I always backdown! Altho I´m sure he´d run for his life if he thought me, the kids, my dogs and my wardrobe were "waiting" for him at the ferry!!!! Wouldnt you Stevie

Jo xxx


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

jojo said:


> I´m no good at playing "spoof" I always backdown! Altho I´m sure he´d run for his life if he thought me, the kids, my dogs and my wardrobe were "waiting" for him at the ferry!!!! Wouldnt you Stevie
> 
> Jo xxx


Hang on - you don't know what he'll be bringing yet! (Probably some fizzy water, thermos of coffee, daily mail, bottle Brut aftershave and a pair of clean underpants) Run, Jo, Run!!!


Tallulah.x


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

You were invited - the wardrobe is negotiable. The rest no! 

Nice here in Tenerife today. Gorgeous weather been around the pool most of the day. Not an estate agent, gay or Daily Mail reader in sight. 

Yes, lots of agua con gas. Very partial to it I am


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

SteveHall said:


> Nice here in Tenerife today. Gorgeous weather been around the pool most of the day.




So you do take time out then, Steve, from your international jetsetting life/secret agent/man of mystery work then?!?!? What happened to 99% perspiration/1% inspiration today?!

Tallulah.x


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Waiting at the poolside waiting to see whether she would show!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

SteveHall said:


> Waiting at the poolside waiting to see whether she would show!



Daft ******!!! I fell asleep on the sofa watching the eastenders omnibus!!! Even my visitors were snoring! uts busy sitting around waiting for the rain to stop. I´m not awake yet so probably talking nonsense´- no change there then lol

Jo xxx


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

SteveHall said:


> Waiting at the poolside waiting to see whether she would show!



Aaah, Stevie!

You must have a song about that....???


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

My_Name_is_Tallulah said:


> Aaah, Stevie!
> 
> You must have a song about that....???



Oh god, dont start him off singing again!!!!!! 

Jo xx


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

"Sing if you're winning, you only sing when you're winning!"


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

SteveHall said:


> "Sing if you're winning, you only sing when you're winning!"



.... and are you??

Jo


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

My_Name_is_Tallulah said:


> Hang on - you don't know what he'll be bringing yet! (Probably some fizzy water, thermos of coffee, daily mail, bottle Brut aftershave and a pair of clean underpants) Run, Jo, Run!!!
> 
> 
> Tallulah.x


PMSL 

Jo


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Winning!! Thanks.

"Tragically" Man City are out of the cup - nobody could upset me tonight. Utd through and City out! 

Bliss - pure bliss


----------

